# Montana Green on anything else besides MK2?



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

trying to find MG on something else besides a MK2, never seen it before.
got anything?


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (edubA2seattle)*

Love that color on mk2's...
















Looked through a bunch of my show galleries.. that 1/2 a mk3 was all I could find and I'm not sure that is montana...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (edubA2seattle)*

Color is close.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (Barren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barren* »_
Looked through a bunch of my show galleries.. that 1/2 a mk3 was all I could find and I'm not sure that is montana...


Pretty sure that is Electronic Green LD6T








Might also be Fashion Green LD6P, but I think it's the other one.









*I did some research and found out that Montana Green was apprently offered on European MkIIIs in '92 and '93. I'll see if I can find a few pics.*


_Modified by Dr.AK at 1:18 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (Dr.AK)*

So, found a few Montana MkIIIs:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hot.








from a former monty owner.


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (edubA2seattle)*

*??? I thought that color was Calypso green...?*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (sbvwfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbvwfanatic* »_ *??? I thought that color was Calypso green...?* 

That is Calypso:


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

nice job boys. looks great on a MK3, would love to see a MK5!


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Volkswagen in South Africa produced Golf and Jetta A3 s from 1996 model year in Montana Green until late 1999.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks hot on a mk3!


----------



## ErniePower (Mar 15, 2008)

1992 VW Polo (2F)










_Modified by ErniePower at 11:46 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_
That is Calypso:









There actually is a calypso green that looks like montana but brighter... like the mk3 I posted. My mom had it on a 92 mustang.. it was not anything like your mk2 in calypso.


----------



## kippax73 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (edubA2seattle)*

Hi,ive got some brochures of Golfs from the early 90s,and you could get a 92' 93 vr6 in Montana Green.This is in England.
Personally i really want one but trying to find one with the original (rare)BBS alloys on etc is like finding rocking horse s***.
Why they stopped and just kept Dragon Green i dont know.
Regards Ricky


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I miss my Montana Green


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Montana Green on anything else besides MK2? (edubA2seattle)*

I think I remember that color (or similar) on the first Jetta Mk3 models, around 1993 and 1994. It was offered on México models and (I think) US models too, although I am not sure it is the exact same shade. Other than that, I haven't seen that green in a long time. Incidentally, that is a really nice looking Mk2 Golf.
By the time I bought my 1996 Jetta Mk3 (now long gone) they had changed to a dark metallic green.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

The 1993-1995 jETTA and Golf models came in a similar colour,but it was darker,called TURQUOISE.
That was the colour that my Jetta came in,I bought it new in California in late September 1993,and I just LOVED it.
At the time was also thinking about the bright Red...


----------

